# Free scrap metal if you come get it.



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

For the past few years I have been putting down reefs for a charter business I own. I am closing down for a few years to go work overseas. I have about 8,000 lbs of steel in my yard that anybody can have if they just come get it and give there word that it will be used to buildreefs. 

4" steel pipe with 1/8"-1/4" wall

Trailer anchors

Large coduit spools 1/8" material

A little chain link

Some concrete remesh 

This is what I got so <U>give me a call</U> if you want it, If you have questions about legality of material call sombody else! 

Material isoff HWY 87 in Holley Navarre.

850-218-4517


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

might get rid of it for you for some of those numbers


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That is awsome Empty! I will talk to Paul and the others from the RFRA about a way to get it, with all the reef buildng that went on the last couple months....stocks are getting low!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, I think it should go to RFA... Also I think what clay is trying to say.. 

He used up a bunch of it with his love motels... ahaha oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee wld!


----------

